
Show HN: A New Game I Built in Two Months - felipemora
Sorry for using a brand new account. I&#x27;ve lost access to my old account of several years.<p>This is a game that I spent the last two months working on: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.noatechnologies.android.shooter<p>I built it completely from scratch. 
That means that I built the graphical user interface engine, the collision engine, rendering engine, and physics engine starting from zero. I release it to the Play Store a couple of days ago but so far I haven&#x27;t gotten a single download.<p>I&#x27;m starving for some feedback. I think it is a decent game for spending the time away in the bus, subway, or the doctor&#x27;s office but maybe that is just me. I need honest feedback. I want to know if it is total crap or whether I&#x27;m in the right direction. Please help me.<p>A bit about me. I&#x27;m located in the northeast, Connecticut and sometimes NYC. I&#x27;ve been trying
to teach myself everything about games since 2010. Mainly I&#x27;ve been trying to work
on this game:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.noatechnologies.android.flyingfighterbeta<p>But it feels like the Never Ending Story. I&#x27;m taking an indefinite break from that and working on creating the smallest games that I can possibly make. Like the game I just released.<p>I also worked on this game a couple of years ago with no success if anyone is curious:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.noatechnologies.android.machinabuilderlite
======
aliirz
What framework did you use to build it?

~~~
felipemora
I didn't use an existing framework, other than OpenGL. The game engine that
I'm using is my own and is something that I've been working on since 2010.

I think I was not very clear but the collision engine, rendering engine,
physics engine, and graphical user interface engine have already been built
and all of them make up my game engine.

What I actually built in two months includes the game design, game mechanics,
the specific user interface for this game, and the graphics.

